# Billow vs Goblin



## Riddle

Hey guys

Can anybody comment on the pros and cons of the billow and goblin against each other. 

I've tried the Goblin out and I like it. I would just like to know how it compares to the billow? Is the airflow of the billow better? Build deck?


----------



## VandaL

Normal Billow HUGE capacity great flavor great clouds

Nano Billow AMAZING Flavor great clouds

Goblin Good flavour AMAZING clouds


Build deck on the billow is far superior airflow is not as airy as the goblin but it's no slouch.


----------



## Riddle

So @VandaL clouds wise the goblin is better and flavour wise billow is better?


----------



## VandaL

Riddle said:


> So @VandaL clouds wise the goblin is better and flavour wise billow is better?


Pretty much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

VandaL said:


> Pretty much


And with regards to build deck size? 
My happy vaping point is around 0.2 ohms ... I like my 26g dual parallel and 24g builds.


----------



## VandaL

Riddle said:


> And with regards to build deck size?
> My happy vaping point is around 0.2 ohms ... I like my 26g dual parallel and 24g builds.


I feel the billows deck is superior, it's larger then the goblin. I haven't managed to get 3mm OD coil in the goblin, I suppose it can be done but it seems to be such a pain. Also the billow deck allows alot of wick so you can pump sub 0.3ohm build with long tokes and it doesn't start dry hitting.

Also my on Goblin seems there is a defect, one of positive posts do not trap any wire higher then 24g so you end up with a loose connection


----------



## shaunnadan

the goblin deck is a bit tight to work with especially with bigger id's and how close that chimney is . the tank gets very hot if the id to too big and close to the walls of the chimney.

the billow deck is much easier to work on, more room and allows for some play in terms of leg length.


----------



## Riddle

Well looks like I'm heading towards a billow with nano kit then. 

Then again the Goblin still sounds good. 

Decisions decisions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle

And by the time I decide there is something better on the market

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan

have you considered the subtank mini? thats my next option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Subtank mini looks good. Only problem I will have is the airflow. I heard from someone that it's not that great with regards to airflow


----------



## Dr Phil

Sorry guys goblin is much better than the billow. The goblin vapes like a top class dripper with out dripping I can't believe I'm vaping my goblin on 55w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

That's with 90%vg 10%pg mix


----------



## shaunnadan

@dr phil what build do you have on your goblin ?


----------



## Dr Phil

26g at 0.40ohms using a 2.5mm Id

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

is that id not a bit of a tight fit in the chimney ?


----------



## free3dom

dr phil said:


> Sorry guys goblin is much better than the billow. The goblin vapes like a top class dripper with out dripping I can't believe I'm vaping my goblin on 55w



It also holds about the same amount of liquid as an RDA 

It's not the best, just the best for what you want - billow has different strengths

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

It is a tight fit coils must almost touch the walls


----------



## Dr Phil

free3dom said:


> It also holds about the same amount of liquid as an RDA
> 
> It's not the best, just the best for what you want - billow has different strengths


 very true but it's an rda that dose not leak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Riddle, what about the Lemo? Is that RTA not an in-between-er?


----------



## Riddle

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Riddle, what about the Lemo? Is that RTA not an in-between-er?


I've had the Lemo. Loved it but I'm looking at the billow and goblin for its dual coil capabilities and better airflow.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Ok cool @Riddle. Good luck bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ok cool @Riddle. Good luck bud


There is no luck here. The goblin / billow war between everyone has me indecisive still.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> There is no luck here. The goblin / billow war between everyone has me indecisive still.



Both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

free3dom said:


> Both


I was thinking the same thing. The Goblin does look sick on the SMPL. But the billow is not bad looking either. So I shouldn't have to choose.


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The Goblin does look sick on the SMPL. But the billow is not bad looking either. So I shouldn't have to choose.



I do think these two are different enough to justify getting both. 

However, because there is v1.2 Goblin maybe get the Billow now and wait for the upgraded Goblin....Win Win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

free3dom said:


> I do think these two are different enough to justify getting both.
> 
> However, because there is v1.2 Goblin maybe get the Billow now and wait for the upgraded Goblin....Win Win


Yeah I've been hinting to my wife what gear I want for my birthday this month. I'll wait for after my birthday before I get anything. Well seeing that I'm sort of broke now anyway I don't have a choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

goblin goblin goblin enuff said

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> I do think these two are different enough to justify getting both.
> 
> However, because there is v1.2 Goblin maybe get the Billow now and wait for the upgraded Goblin....Win Win


Good advice 

I am extremely happy with my billow but of course tempted on the goblin.

The v1.2 sold me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Good advice
> 
> I am extremely happy with my billow but of course tempted on the goblin.
> 
> The v1.2 sold me



I've been wanting to pull the trigger on the Goblin too, and now I have to wait a bit longer but it will be much sweeter...I'm on a roll with the waiting for the "better version" lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

You know what I don't understand we cry for small tanks then we want bigger tanks lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

dr phil said:


> You know what I don't understand we cry for small tanks then we want bigger tanks lol


It's like our taste in cell phone sizes. Ever changing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I have actually ordered a goblin version 1 from VapeClub and am waiting for them to get the stock in

But the news of the v1.2 only hit me after i reserved it

So now I am faced with the decision to delay or not

I am wondering if the goblin v1.2 will have a better vape or if its just the size. 

On the other hand, there are some examples of the smaller sized device producing better flavour

Has anyone got any ideas on this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Silver how I see it is that a smaller chimney will have better flavour than a longer chimney.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> I have actually ordered a goblin version 1 from VapeClub and am waiting for them to get the stock in
> 
> But the news of the v1.2 only hit me after i reserved it
> 
> So now I am faced with the decision to delay or not
> 
> I am wondering if the goblin v1.2 will have a better vape or if its just the size.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some examples of the smaller sized device producing better flavour
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas on this?



The smaller version might have marginally better flavour but IMO it will not be noticeable enough to warrant it instead of the larger tank. The fact is that the Goblin by it's very design is a juice gobbler (probably where the GOBLin name came from  ) and the size of the current tank is a bit restrictive - this is not really a con if you don't mind filling it up every few hours, but it is something to be aware of.

In your case I think you will probably not use it as an ADV and the smaller tank might be a good fit 

I'm not 100% sure if they changed anything else though, but I doubt it since the Goblin as is has but a single flaw - a tiny tummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

@Riddle i just recieved my Billow and my greatness its superb i loved my lemo bt im stuggling to go back to it now! Airflow is good not amazing nt good it gives you enough for full on flavour! Only when u take the bottom airflow screws out of the bottom by the 510 but bro im Billow and Goblin and my man its a tough decision just get both u can always just sell one of them its not the end of the world!! The coil im using is 24g kanthol 11wraps 0.3 ohms dual coil and flavour is sick!! Trust me u wont be disappointed at all if u get the billow...!! DO IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

honestly , not getting on with the Billow might be the juice but the TH s harsh and the flavour not great .... must be somethingI'm doing wrong oh well Lemo here I come !


----------



## Yiannaki

Daniel said:


> honestly , not getting on with the Billow might be the juice but the TH s harsh and the flavour not great .... must be somethingI'm doing wrong oh well Lemo here I come !


It must definitely be your juice bud. I have vaped a variety of juices in mine and have not had this issue.

My billow is running like a champ. I actually find it to be a very smooth vape.

You mention throat hit so I'm assuming you're doing mouth to lung inhales? 

Have you tested the same juice I'm the billow and the Lemo with a similar setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I have the billow and goblin. The billow is easier to build on and wick.

I just got the goblin today so can give more details tomorrow


----------



## stevie g

goblin makes more clouds than the billow but not a huge margin between them just a big one. Goblin has a slightly smoother taste profile as well due to the large airflow cooling the coils better. I would say by both. Almost forgot, the goblin just does not leak not matter what, quite a revelation. The billow needs the build to be nailed down 100% or it will leak and I leaks from the airflow control screws but I solved that by superglue them in wide open position.


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I have actually ordered a goblin version 1 from VapeClub and am waiting for them to get the stock in
> 
> But the news of the v1.2 only hit me after i reserved it
> 
> So now I am faced with the decision to delay or not
> 
> I am wondering if the goblin v1.2 will have a better vape or if its just the size.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some examples of the smaller sized device producing better flavour
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas on this?



@Silver i received my goblin v1.2 2 days ago. its comes nicely packaged with the smaller glass and chimney for about a 2.5ml size and then the bigger glass and chimney which is about 4.5ml.
they have removed the YouDE logo from the outside of the tank and now has a the 'GOBLIN' logo on the chimney base inside the tank. clearly visible from the glass.
from what i can see they have improved the screws. longer screws with better threading - this i know was a issue for version 1 users.

other than that i dont believe there is a difference...

as for flavour. i know there are alot of guys saying this tank is a flavour chaser's dream. honestly the flavour is not all that good. i actually cant see where the hype came from. in comparison to the dark horse which is a dripper intended for clouds, the dark horse beats the goblin for flavour by a mile. both goblin setups produce the same flavour output.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

I agree with Marzuq

For me I feel its slight overrated 

Don't get me wrong. I like it. Flav is okay but Billow and Lemo beat the Goblin hands down. For me Lemo still wins on flavour. Billow close second and blows chunks of clouds.


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> @Silver i received my goblin v1.2 2 days ago. its comes nicely packaged with the smaller glass and chimney for about a 2.5ml size and then the bigger glass and chimney which is about 4.5ml.
> they have removed the YouDE logo from the outside of the tank and now has a the 'GOBLIN' logo on the chimney base inside the tank. clearly visible from the glass.
> from what i can see they have improved the screws. longer screws with better threading - this i know was a issue for version 1 users.
> 
> other than that i dont believe there is a difference...
> 
> as for flavour. i know there are alot of guys saying this tank is a flavour chaser's dream. honestly the flavour is not all that good. i actually cant see where the hype came from. in comparison to the dark horse which is a dripper intended for clouds, the dark horse beats the goblin for flavour by a mile. both goblin setups produce the same flavour output.


I think you doing something wrong.... Remember the day you vaped mine you were amazed at the flavor and vapor it produced. that said if you want flavor get a derringer or tobh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> I agree with Marzuq
> 
> For me I feel its slight overrated
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I like it. Flav is okay but Billow and Lemo beat the Goblin hands down. For me Lemo still wins on flavour. Billow close second and blows chunks of clouds.


thanks for that @Sir Vape 
i guess the billow is next on my list as i am yet to find a tank that works for me


----------



## Marzuq

RIEFY said:


> I think you doing something wrong.... Remember the day you vaped mine you were amazed at the flavor and vapor it produced. that said if you want flavor get a derringer or tobh.


ive got the tobh which you coiled for me. the heat of the vape is too much but great flavour. the derringer is on my list too.


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> ive got the tobh which you coiled for me. the heat of the vape is too much but great flavour. the derringer is on my list too.


open the airholes a little to cool the vape down bro..... you chasing something you not gona find lol... believe me i was like that


----------



## Marzuq

RIEFY said:


> open the airholes a little to cool the vape down bro..... you chasing something you not gona find lol... believe me i was like that



airholes are completely open. still nothing. was thinking of drilling them but then the atty wont be stick anymore.
as for chasing something i wont find... i couldnt agree more. at the moment the dark horse is my favorite and gives me exactly what i expect of a dripper.


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> airholes are completely open. still nothing. was thinking of drilling them but then the atty wont be stick anymore.
> as for chasing something i wont find... i couldnt agree more. at the moment the dark horse is my favorite and gives me exactly what i expect of a dripper.


I drilled my holes slightly on tobh works a treat


----------



## Marzuq

RIEFY said:


> I drilled my holes slightly on tobh works a treat


drilled to what size?


----------



## RIEFY

Marzuq said:


> drilled to what size?


used a dremmel not sure of size

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

A goblin isn't a dripper. It's still a tank. But it is the closest anyone have come to a dripper with a tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff

TylerD said:


> A goblin isn't a dripper. It's still a tank. But it is the closest anyone have come to a dripper with a tank.


No, the Big Dripper holds that title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

huffnpuff said:


> No, the Big Dripper holds that title.


No the big "dripper" is still a dripper. Then we can say a Reo is also a tank.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

